

Why the ExpressionEngine community is good - bybjorn
http://www.bybjorn.com/371/

======
dhimes
As far as I can tell, you have to register to find the price.

~~~
bombs
EE starts at $99.95.

<http://expressionengine.com/overview/pricing>

